# Anyone know how many transfers get interviewed by UCLA?



## northernghost (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi, so I got an email the other day from UCLA saying I have an interview which is super exciting!! I’ve been trying to figure out how many people get this chance? Is it like top 50? I’ve been trying to search all over but I couldn’t say for sure.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2019)

@Kira is at UCLA for the MFA program and might MAYBE be able to give you some insight on this but I'm not sure.


----------



## Kira (Mar 21, 2019)

congrats @northernghost! are you interviewed for the film program specifically? i don't know much about the undergraduate film program, but I know there aren't many freshman film and tv majors (maybe two dozen total?). So I'm guessing there aren't many transfers either. Good luck!


----------



## northernghost (Mar 21, 2019)

Kira said:


> congrats @northernghost! are you interviewed for the film program specifically? i don't know much about the undergraduate film program, but I know there aren't many freshman film and tv majors (maybe two dozen total?). So I'm guessing there aren't many transfers either. Good luck!



thank you! and yes, for the film and television, b.a program. i hope that’s the case, i’ve been searching everywhere for any sign of anyone else going for an interview but nada. i know you said you’re not very familiar with the undergrad program, but do you know how many people are accepted each year? i’m never really sure, i always see a different answer everytime ?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2019)

northernghost said:


> thank you! and yes, for the film and television, b.a program. i hope that’s the case, i’ve been searching everywhere for any sign of anyone else going for an interview but nada. i know you said you’re not very familiar with the undergrad program, but do you know how many people are accepted each year? i’m never really sure, i always see a different answer everytime ?


Are you transferring in as a sophomore?


----------



## northernghost (Mar 21, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Are you transferring in as a sophomore?


as a junior!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2019)

northernghost said:


> as a junior!


Ah yes that makes sense. Good luck!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2019)

Here are some old transfer threads I found:






						Undergrad Transfer Applicants Unite!
					

Hey everyone,     I'm a long time lurker on this site but I finally joined to start a thread for those us applying to undergrad film programs for Fall 2014.   Just finished the main UCLA app and I'm now working on the supplement.   I'm also applying to USC, Chapman, LMU, and Northwestern.   I...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Has anyone ever appealed for UCLA undergrad film?
					

I got to the interview stage for UCLA and was not accepted. I'm considering appealing (even though I know the odds are highly unlikely for UCLA not only itself as an institution but for the film department as they only have a small, limited number of spaces). It won't take much and it's worth a...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Transfers UCLA
					

I was wondering if anyone who is was a transfer student to UCLA's undergrad program could tell me what their stats were, and essentially why they think they got it. I'm hoping to transfer there in fall 2010, and want to know how to make my application look impeccable. Thanks.



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Within UCLA...Applying to transfer into the major
					

Hey all, I saw there wasn't a post yet this year for people transferring into the Film Major from within UCLA. I just turned in my app last week and I'm already getting antsy. Anyone out there like me?  Cheers!



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Transferring fall 2010
					

Hey guys I thought I'd start a thread for anyone who's applying to transfer next fall to talk about. I'm applying to: NYU USC Chapman UT Austin Emerson Loyola Marymount San Francisco State



					www.filmschool.org
				









						How do you get into FSU/NYU/UCLA/USC/CHAPMAN UNDERGRADUATE FILM SCHOOL as a transfer?
					

Hi All, Perhaps my first post was too lengthy. How does one go about getting into a TOP undergraduate film school as a transfer?  My GPA is good. 3.6 or so. Can write: Got sponsored by a local T.V. station and radio station for a local (read: non degree) film school. Should be going to Maine...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Undergraduate 2010
					

I thought I'd start this post to see if there are any other undergraduates on here looking to transfer into UCLA's BA Program or other film schools for 2010.  I've seen quite a few other posts which discuss specific questions involving the personal statement and the schools themselves. But, I...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Transferring
					

Hey guys,  I am currently a freshman at the University of Colorado. I'm currently double majoring in English and Film, and would like to be a screenwriter someday. I'm having an awesome time here in Boulder, but I feel that while the film program is insightful and well taught, that it won't...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						transfer to USC, UCLA or NYU without talent?
					

Hi...some of you might laugh when reading this :-(  my question is...is it possible to get accepted and transfer from a community college to a film school (USC, UCLA, NYU etc...): - without having any technical experience in film (i don't know how to edit, how to operate lightings etc), i never...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						UCLA vs. USC
					

Although my first choice was NYU (where I was rejected), I got accepted to UCLA and USC(!) but now I don't know which one to choose :confused: I'm transferring as a junior to an undergrad program and want to focus on directing.  Neither one fo the schools is giving me any money, and UCLA tuition...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Acceptance Rates at Undergraduate Film Program
					

Hey, I'm wondering if anyone here knows the acceptance rates at any of the following undergraduate film programs: USC, UCLA, Chapman, NYU, and Columbia. Thanks for the help.



					www.filmschool.org
				





			Search results for query: Ucla transfer


----------



## northernghost (Mar 21, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Here are some old transfer threads I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow! thank you so much!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2019)

northernghost said:


> oh wow! thank you so much!!


Use the advanced thread search too to really narrow things down some more.



			Search threads


----------



## Kira (Mar 23, 2019)

northernghost said:


> thank you! and yes, for the film and television, b.a program. i hope that’s the case, i’ve been searching everywhere for any sign of anyone else going for an interview but nada. i know you said you’re not very familiar with the undergrad program, but do you know how many people are accepted each year? i’m never really sure, i always see a different answer everytime ?


For currently freshman film and tv majors there may be about two dozen. It's a small group. I don't know how many interviews / acceptances that means or what the # is for transfers, but good luck!


----------



## northernghost (Mar 23, 2019)

Kira said:


> For currently freshman film and tv majors there may be about two dozen. It's a small group. I don't know how many interviews / acceptances that means or what the # is for transfers, but good luck!


thank you so much!! i have my interview in about 20-30 minutes!!


----------



## yisiling (Mar 23, 2019)

northernghost said:


> thank you so much!! i have my interview in about 20-30 minutes!!


did they tell you when will they notify? My friend just interviewed today and they told him may 1st. Please post back when you get your decision!


----------



## northernghost (Mar 24, 2019)

yisiling said:


> did they tell you when will they notify? My friend just interviewed today and they told him may 1st. Please post back when you get your decision!


not really! they were just like "you'll hear back from us soon" or something along those lines so aaaaa i'm not sure


----------



## Chris W (Mar 24, 2019)

yisiling said:


> My friend just interviewed today and they told him may 1st.


Tell your friend to join the forum!


----------



## yisiling (Mar 24, 2019)

northernghost said:


> not really! they were just like "you'll hear back from us soon" or something along those lines so aaaaa i'm not sure


please let me know when you hear back from UCLA and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## yisiling (Mar 24, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Tell your friend to join the forum!


Haha I will


----------



## aly945 (Mar 26, 2019)

i interviewed this weekend, too! im soooooo nervous. hopefully we hear some good news in a few weeks!


----------



## yisiling (Mar 27, 2019)

aly945 said:


> i interviewed this weekend, too! im soooooo nervous. hopefully we hear some good news in a few weeks!


yay! good luck!!


----------

